# XLR cables



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, if somebody could explain this I would appreciate it. I have always used xlr to 1/4 for mics no problems. When I first plugged my Bronco 40 into the pa using the line out xlr to 1/4 I got no sound. So I discovered I had to use xlr to xlr. Just tried plugging my voicelive play into the board and found it has to be done the same. 

Just curious why this is.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It may be the configuration of your cable connectors. Is the 1/4" end a TRS or TS (see photos below)?

XLR to TRS (Balanced configuration)










XLR to TS (Unbalanced configuration)










Some mixers only accept unbalanced line input, and the input jack may not mate well with a balanced TRS connector.

This Rane note will tell you everything you need to know about interconnects... http://www.rane.com/note110.html


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If I recall correctly, there was also some problems as manufacturers went from transformer balanced ccts to active balanced ccts. 

Transformer balanced was pretty forgiving - you could short either pin 2 or pin 3 to ground (the XLR to TS pic above, in that case pin 3 is grounded) and the transformer wouldn't care. You'd get the same signal either way.

Transformers are expensive and heavy, so equipment manufacturers went to op amp balanced circuits. I kinda recall in the 80's, NA and Euro countries went one way (let's say pin 2 was their hot input) while Asian countries went pin 3 as hot. So cables that would work with one type of mixer or amp wouldn't work with another brand of similar equipment. I would imagine most of that has been sorted with better. more forgiving circuit design.

It was one of those experience things, like 'don't wire a JBL and Altec in phase'. You just remembered it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok, after reading up a bit and rechecking the cables I was trying to use I think I figured out what has happened. I did buy the wrong cable it seems. I bought an xlr to trs. With the 1/4" on my mixer most likely being mono all the connections would not be made. I am going to try an xlr to ts out of curiosity to see if that works. Although from the sounds of it from a noise cancellation point of view xlr to xlr is best. 

Thanks for the 'input'.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

XLR to XLR will work, but because the XLR out of your Bronco is at line level the best input (for a proper impedance match) on your mixer will also be the line level input. So XLR to TS is best for this scenario.

_"The wonderful thing about standards is there are so many to pick from."_


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Well after lots of reading on cables and line levels, ts, trs, xlr, balanced and unbalanced. I decided I should maybe read a bit about my board. Turns out my 1/4" inputs are trs. I have the Yorkville M1610. Fairly new to me and have not dug too deep into its functionality. 
After discovering this I went down and tried my cabled again. Apparently I may have been doing as I was able to get all 3 types(xlr to ts,trs and xlr) to work. Unfortunately the ts produced noise due to being unbalance. But was fine using xlr and trs. So with that in mind is the trs the best option when considering the impedance? 
Going to go back and recheck all my inputs as I wonder if one of them isn't fully functioning. 

Again, thanks for the help. Had no idea how much was involved.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, I would go with XLR (line level out from amp) to TRS (line level in to mixer) to respect proper level and impedance matching.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think impedance matching is a thing of the past (except on tube amps). That goes back to a time when audio equipment used 600 ohm transformers and for best performance, matching input Z to output Z was important (least losses, best noise performance). But now, with active inputs (high Z) and outputs (low Z), I think it's just about matching levels now (which XLR to TRS does best, IMO).


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You would need to look at the design of both pieces to know the absolute best way to connect. If we trust that both output and input are labeled correctly then XLR to TRS is the way to go, in this case.


----------

